# Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic Ed!



## coachn (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Brothers,

 I just finished and shipped off my soon to be published new book files to the printer. *Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic Education - Volume 7* shall be printed next week. This is book number 7 in my ongoing efforts to help bring Further Light to my Brothers around the world.  If you're interested (or know someone who might be), you can read about it and even pre-order at: Overview and Table of Contents

 You can review the entire *Building Better Builders Series of Uncommon Masonic Education* books at: http://www.coach.net/BuildingBuilders.htm

 F&S,

Coach N


----------



## ARizo1011 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic *

Congratulations on your achievements brother. You give young men like myself the motivation to strive for what we believe in. Keep up the good work. 


SMIB
Freemasonry


----------



## coachn (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic*



ARizo1011 said:


> Congratulations on your achievements brother. You give young men like myself the motivation to strive for what we believe in. Keep up the good work. 
> 
> 
> SMIB
> Freemasonry


Thanks Brother.  I'm typing as fast as I can!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic *

And none too soon Brother Nagy!  I find your books interesting, logical, and inspiring.  Can't wait to sink my teeth into this newest publication.  

Please, please keep up the good work. 

P.S.  How are the kids?  Last we conversed you were home that day, holding down the fort and keeping the kiddos within the field of play.  And, there was the subject of that felled tree in the back yard.  Now that is a very tall order for one so dedicated to his professional career and masonic work.

:43:


----------



## coachn (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic*



jwhoff said:


> And none too soon Brother Nagy!  I find your books interesting, logical, and inspiring.  Can't wait to sink my teeth into this newest publication.
> 
> Please, please keep up the good work.
> 
> ...


All are well my Brother.  Thanks for asking and thanks for the encouragements.  

BTW -- This next book goes into intimate details that every Masterful Mason should know about what Ritual directs us toward regarding the *Cultivation of Brotherly Love and Affection*.  It never ceases to amaze me how Masterful Ritual is in planting seeds.  It frustrated me how many seeds go uncultivated by minds and hearts yearning to grow but who are stifled by modern Freemasonic methods of sharing Light.  It very disheartening to see entire generations going to their graves not knowing the Light that is right there before them, but who have chosen to go into those dark graves because they refuse to seek Light beyond what they are taught.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic *

So Mote it Be!  Looking forward to your take on this subject that affects both the masonic and profane worlds.  There seems to be a crisis afoot and I'm looking forward to your root cause analysis.  

God speed.


----------



## coachn (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic*



jwhoff said:


> So Mote it Be!  Looking forward to your take on this subject that affects both the masonic and profane worlds.  There seems to be a crisis afoot and I'm looking forward to your root cause analysis.
> 
> God speed.


Thanks Brother.  If you can place your order in advance, it will sure help toward getting it printed.


----------



## coachn (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic*

They are in!!!!!  I just received my first shipment of: 

Building Cement - Uncommonly Concrete Masonic Education - Volume 7!

*YEA!!!!!*

http://www.coach.net/BuildingCement.htm :14:


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 16, 2014)

Brother how much for the whole set? I would like to purchase them for my lodge.


----------



## coachn (Aug 17, 2014)

ARizo1011 said:


> Brother how much for the whole set? I would like to purchase them for my lodge.


Thanks for asking Bro.!
You can purchase the entire set, plus additional supportive materials, at http://www.coach.net/BuildingBuilders.htm
BTW - There are now EIGHT Volumes to the set.
Please let me know if you have any questions.
F&S,
Coach Nagy


----------



## ARizo1011 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey brother just wanted to share that I was very happy to see you on January's edition of Living Stones Magazine.  keep up the great work Ill be waiting for some more light you have to share with brothers like myself!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations! I look forward to reading your material.


----------



## coachn (Aug 28, 2014)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations! I look forward to reading your material.


Thanks for taking an interest my Brother.


----------

